# Are the Briscoe Brothers part african american?



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been watching some Briscoe Brothers stuff lately and I am confused. On the one hand, they are Confederate hicks; on the other hand, just looking at them, I would swear that they are at least half black. Am I totally off base here? I did some googling and the only thing I found was a yahoo answers thread where someone asked this and was told they were white. But they do not look like any other white people I have ever seen - so whats up?

And by the way before anyone steps in with "oh why does it matter" or whatever, it doesn't other than that like I said it's confusing to me to see what appears to be a black man wearing a confederate flag jacket....


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Is this a troll thread? Like what about them makes you think they're black. I know people who are less than a quarter black can just look like any other white dude, but like how do you even have the thought 'gee I wonder if these guys who look white, sound white, and by all accounts are confederate hicks, but maybe, just maybe they're actually black'. Like who the hell thinks like that. It's just weird. Like I may as well make a thread saying I wonder if Brock Lesnar is actually black because I've never seen a white dude that looks like him, or infact anyone that looks like him.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Look I knew this was gonna sound stupid, but I'm legitimately asking, I don't think it's that insane...I'm just saying if I didn't know shit about the Briscoes and saw some pictures of them, I don't think I would even consider that they were white dudes, like maybe they're not black but they definitely don't look european white either. Which is just confusing because of the confederate thing, I thought only like super white people were into that shit...and come on man Brock Lesnar looks white as a ghost, obviously I understand that everyone on earth looks different from one another, I'm just saying I don't think the Briscoes look like the type of dudes who would be running around covered in confederate flag shit....is that really so unreasonable to think? Maybe it is and I'm just a retard - this is what I am asking....


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing tbh. :shrug


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Jaydash said:


> I've been wondering the same thing tbh. :shrug


thank you! lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay which one of you wants to explain how the sun works, specifically the part that involves how it can make white people look darker. Or just any melanin lesson, doesn't even have to involve getting tanned.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you're referring to speech, mannerisms, and the way they act, is because people on either extreme end of the hick and ghetto categories are one in the same. The differences being lifestyle choices and beliefs.

If you're referring to their skin pigmentation, that has to do with the fact that they're farmers in Delaware who are out in the sun all day,


----------



## Clif Grime (Dec 2, 2013)

Nose and brow structure look to have some African american influence to me. Believe it or not I once knew a black guy who flew a confederate flag on his 4x4 truck, and on his hat, which he wore with the bill facing forward pointing to the sky.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I personally don't think it's that stupid of a question. They do have some facial features that are predominantly black, though who knows if those are by birth or from years of injuries (I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but to try to make some more sense of it - One look at Mark tells you that his nose has been broken more times than anyone cares to count). As Matty said their pigmentation is most likely because of the time they spend in the sun. If you look at some older pictures they're clearly white.


----------



## turk3102 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've wondered it for years, but you can never get an answer because some PC asshole always says something stupid about it mattering. It's not like I will root for them anymore or less.

Side note, Jay's real name is Jamin, a more ethnic name, further adding to the confusion.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No bullshit, I thought they were black up until '09.

Then it took me another 3 years to tell who was Mark and who was Jay.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Impolite said:


> Is this a troll thread? Like what about them makes you think they're black. I know people who are less than a quarter black can just look like any other white dude, but like how do you even have the thought 'gee I wonder if these guys who look white, sound white, and by all accounts are confederate hicks, but maybe, just maybe they're actually black'. Like who the hell thinks like that. It's just weird. Like I may as well make a thread saying I wonder if Brock Lesnar is actually black because I've never seen a white dude that looks like him, or infact anyone that looks like him.


Wow, you really chose the most perfect username. 

All the OP was asking, is if they are part black. There could be a possibility. Just because someone's skin isn't black doesn't mean that they don't have black ancestors, even if it is just one person. And just because they're hicks, doesn't mean they can't have black ancestry. Ever seen The Hodgetwins? They are actually black hicks!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not sure anyone on here can answer that question. I've certainly never taken the time to check out their family tree or anything even though they are amongst my favorite wrestlers of all time and no one cuts more entertaining promos than #DemBoys 

I can see why the OP asked the question. There's nothing stupid about the question at all. *


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought they were mixed too. Maybe not black/white, but some type of islander or perhaps some native american blood. There are certain pictures where their skin looks darker than it action is.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

no more likely part Italian or middle eastern. 

Damien Sandow is half middle eastern and he has that same thing going


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

lol no they are not "half black" I mean for a start when Mark grew his hair out it was not nappy or a fro

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/mark-briscoe-is-bringing-*******-620x350.jpg

I mean sure they may have a bit of an ebonic twang to the way they speak but then again so does Vanilla Ice & Kid Rock, The Briscoes may have some Native American/Hispanic blood from grandparents but not African American.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

holy thread bump.


----------

